# Feeding Fish While On Holiday???



## Flattering (Jul 26, 2009)

Im heading on holiday at the weekend and cannot find anyone to drop by and feed my fish,

what products would you recommend?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

How long will you be gone for?


----------



## Flattering (Jul 26, 2009)

i suppose it would have helped putting that in lol - 6 days!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Should be fine for that period of time. Just feed them as normal before you go away. If you can get someone to pop in mid week just to glance at them (make sure filters/heaters are working ok) and drop a bit of food in that wouldn't be a bad thing but fish can go a fair while without eating. Don't over compensate by giving more food than normal when you get back though, just carry on as usual.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

We used to buy a holiday block from the aquarium shop. It is basically a compressed block of food which takes days and days to dissolve giving the fish a slow release of food.
Fi


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Stay away from those holiday feeding blocks as they do dreadful things to the water quality. :bash:

For just 6 days, feed the fish the day you leave and again the day you come back, they'll be fine in between. Any longer than that, just leave premeasured amounts of flake (plus algae tabs. for any bottom dwellers) in clean bottle tops and have someone feed them twice a week. That's what I do for my annual three week holiday in June. : victory:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Agrees with trillian, feeding blocks are made up of rubbish.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I quite often just forget to feed my fish for over a week, lol. They'll be fine. :2thumb:


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

Healthy fish will be fine for a week without food. Avoid holiday blocks or slow release feeders - they contimainte the water.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Interesting the negativity re the feeding blocks... I never had any problems with water quality. :whistling2:
Fi


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

diverfi said:


> Interesting the negativity re the feeding blocks... I never had any problems with water quality. :whistling2:
> Fi


nor me.....but they are crap and a ripp off !!


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

you can buy automatic feeders for this purpose, they drop a pre-set amount of flake into the water, abit pricey, was looking at them for my reps but they aint suitable for my needs


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

haunted-havoc said:


> you can buy automatic feeders for this purpose, they drop a pre-set amount of flake into the water, abit pricey, was looking at them for my reps but they aint suitable for my needs


yeah most of them are crap too...the food gets moist and sticks to the insides...then the fish get no food anyway !!:lol2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

diverfi said:


> Interesting the negativity re the feeding blocks... I never had any problems with water quality. :whistling2:
> Fi


look at the ingredients - they're full of ash!


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

When I was a kid I used to work at a tropical importers during the school holidays. They used to make their own "holiday feeding blocks" and rebag their ownbrand of catfish pellets. 

The holiday blocks were made from dental plaster with flake food added to them. Needless to say I don't bother using them.

You wouldn't believe what "catfish pellets" really are. Though you'd understand why your fish grow so fast and fat eating them if you knew!


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> The holiday blocks were made from dental plaster with flake food added to them. Needless to say I don't bother using them.
> 
> You wouldn't believe what "catfish pellets" really are. Though you'd understand why your fish grow so fast and fat eating them if you knew!


cant agree with you more...i bet we wouldnt feed most pets foods if we knew what was in them....i always feed frozen or live food .....very rarely flake.

And getting someone to pop in half way through the week would be the best option if anyones that worried about their fish.....best thing to do is put the amount you want them to feed in a bag....that should eliminate any possibility of over feeding.


----------



## Flattering (Jul 26, 2009)

Thats me arrived home now all fish still alive and healthy! just fed them before i left and when i got back they seem to have done fine!

Thanks  :2thumb:


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Glad to hear everything was ok. :2thumb:
Fi


----------

